# por la boca muere el pez



## irene.acler

Cómo se podría traducir *por la boca muere el pez* en italiano?


----------



## Silvia10975

Ciao Irene, non so se ti basta questo link del forum solo spagnolo, ma spiegano il modo di dire:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=400652

 Silvia


----------



## FranParis

È per la bocca che muore il pesce...


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias, Silvia. Pero yo estaba buscando una traducción al italiano...mmm..

EDIT: FranParis, pero en italiano no tiene mucho sentido..


----------



## Silvia10975

Ovvero un modo di dire equivalente in italiano? Ci sto pensando...


----------



## irene.acler

Sì esatto..mumble mumble..


----------



## Silvia10975

Tanto va la gatta al lardo che ci lascia lo zampino? No, eh? Non mi viene di meglio


----------



## FranParis

irene.acler said:


> FranParis, pero en italiano no tiene mucho sentido..


 
Chiaro!


----------



## irene.acler

Mm, non so se è equivalente.
Mi viene in mente in spagnolo "hablar más de la cuenta"..parlare più del dovuto? Mah, non è tanto idiomatica mi sa..


----------



## FranParis

Qualque cosa cosi?

- Pensa oggi e parla domani.
- Bisogna girare sette volte la lingua in bocca prima di parlare.


----------



## irene.acler

FranParis said:


> Qualcosa di questo genere?
> 
> - Pensa oggi e parla domani.
> - Bisogna girare sette volte la lingua in bocca prima di parlare.


 
Mm, interessante!
La seconda non l'ho mai sentita!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Haha anch'io non l'ho mai sentita però mi piace molto!


----------



## karunavera

A me viene in mente:
-conta fino a 10 prima di parlare;
-la parola è d'argento ma il silenzio è d'oro.
ciao


----------



## irene.acler

Interesante!
Gracias, karunavera!


----------



## karunavera

Figurati cara, è un gran piacere per me!!


----------

